# Paxtest

## leonchik1976

hi! can anyone, please, explain, what this mean? running this for the first time

#paxtest blackhat

PaXtest - Copyright(c) 2003,2004 by Peter Busser <peter@adamantix.org>

Released under the GNU Public Licence version 2 or later

Writing output to paxtest.log

It may take a while for the tests to complete

Test results:

PaXtest - Copyright(c) 2003,2004 by Peter Busser <peter@adamantix.org>

Released under the GNU Public Licence version 2 or later

Mode: blackhat

Linux server 2.6.29-hardened #1 SMP Thu May 13 15:42:40 IDT 2010 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Executable anonymous mapping             : Killed

Executable bss                           : Killed

Executable data                          : Killed

Executable heap                          : Killed

Executable stack                         : Killed

Executable anonymous mapping (mprotect)  : Killed

Executable bss (mprotect)                : Killed

Executable data (mprotect)               : Killed

Executable heap (mprotect)               : Killed

Executable stack (mprotect)              : Killed

Executable shared library bss (mprotect) : Killed

Executable shared library data (mprotect): Killed

Writable text segments                   : Killed

Anonymous mapping randomisation test     : 33 bits (guessed)

Heap randomisation test (ET_EXEC)        : 40 bits (guessed)

Heap randomisation test (ET_DYN)         : 40 bits (guessed)

Main executable randomisation (ET_EXEC)  : 32 bits (guessed)

Main executable randomisation (ET_DYN)   : 32 bits (guessed)

Shared library randomisation test        : 33 bits (guessed)

Stack randomisation test (SEGMEXEC)      : No randomisation

Stack randomisation test (PAGEEXEC)      : 40 bits (guessed)

Return to function (strcpy)              : *** buffer overflow detected ***: rettofunc1 - terminated

rettofunc1: buffer overflow attack in function <unknown> - terminated

Report to https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Killed

Return to function (memcpy)              : *** buffer overflow detected ***: rettofunc2 - terminated

rettofunc2: buffer overflow attack in function <unknown> - terminated

Report to https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Killed

Return to function (strcpy, RANDEXEC)    : *** buffer overflow detected ***: rettofunc1x - terminated

rettofunc1x: buffer overflow attack in function <unknown> - terminated

Report to https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Killed

Return to function (memcpy, RANDEXEC)    : *** buffer overflow detected ***: rettofunc2x - terminated

rettofunc2x: buffer overflow attack in function <unknown> - terminated

Report to https://bugs.gentoo.org/

Killed

Executable shared library bss            : Killed

Executable shared library data           : Killed

----------

## John R. Graham

I believe you're trying to analyze a program that doesn't have any debugging symbols.  See How to get meaningful backtraces in Gentoo.

- John

----------

